# Clydesdale and Trek Carbon bikes



## amclennan (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm a long time mountain biker looking to add a road bike to my collection. I'm a big guy (6' 3" & 230). I feel that a carbon framed bike might not be the right thing for me in a mountain bike, but what about a road bike. I'm not a racer, just long rides with friends. I'm interested in a Madone 5.2 and I have seen one I like in my price range.

Is carbon ok for a clydesdale?

Thanks for your opinions.

Andy


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Carbon what you want it can handle any load.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nVbmcnsXXs


----------



## amclennan (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks

Andy


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I was 240 when I started riding my madone 5.2. It is almost a year later and now I am 210 and no problems yet.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

A well-engineered carbon frame, like the Madone, should have no problems with 200-300 pounds. The things you'll have to steer clear of are ultra-light parts like titanium-spindled pedals or most <1500g wheels. You should consider 700x25 tires.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

As a fellow Clyde I can assure you that I am weary of carbon frames. They are indeed stronger than most, but they have a low tolerance for impact (ie. a car door mistakenly opening in front of you or dropping it). Aside from that one factor, they are excpetionally strong and the only concern you should have with that bike are the wheels. Low spoke count wheels aren't too Clyde-friendly. I'm 6'3"/215 lbs., and I've even broken spokes on every low spoke count wheel that I've owned- including Ksyrium SLs in less than a year- which are as close to bomb proof as a low spoke count wheel can get. Those Bonty RLs won't last long under your weight. Shops won't usually tell you that unless you are already having a problem and Trek won't tell you either. That is why they don't make a weight limit claim on their wheels. One major plus to the Madone 5.2 is that the fork is carbon with an aluminum steerer tube- a must have for a Clyde. Most other bike in that price range are running full carbon forks. That may sound like a negative for the Madone, but for a Clyde, that is a definite plus. My advice is buy the Madone 5.2. Every bike has it's faults and this bike is no exception. However, with a set of 32 spoke DT Swiss, Mavic Open Pros or Velocity Deep Vs, you will have one of the best bikes out there. I must admit, the ride on those are very nice.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

6'6"......235 and on my 4th Madone 5.5 frame (64cm).........yet another new 09 on the way. The latest was cracked at the head tube and BB. All frames have been replaced by warranty. I race Cat 3 but consider myself to be easy on bikes and parts.....I love the bike other than when I'm waiting on a warranty and have ride my aluminium Cannondale....ouch. (66cm Caad 5)
We have another clyde in our club thats also on a 64cm, he has had no problems. !!! 

Trek and my LBS in particular have been great,


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

I was 210 when i started out on my 2008 LeMond Zurich. 

I'm now 195 and I attribute a lot of that loss to the extended (for me) road riding I have done. 

I had a Specialized Allez aluminium frame with Carbon inserts and the Lemond is a lot stiffer and smoother than the Spesh. 

I agree with the others that low spoke count wheels and 23C tires aren't clyde approved. 

I just got a set of Ultegra OP wheels from BWW and Vittoria Rubino Pro 25C tires and I can honestly say I will never ride 23C tires again.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

ms msp said:


> I was 210 when i started out on my 2008 LeMond Zurich.
> 
> I'm now 195 and I attribute a lot of that loss to the extended (for me) road riding I have done.
> 
> ...


whats the biggest thing you notice with the 25c tires ?


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*impact?*



terbennett said:


> ....but they have a low tolerance for impact (ie. a car door mistakenly opening in front of you or dropping it)....


Isn't any frame going to have an issue with being smacked into a car door? When are you going to be dropping a frame? If a bicycle falls over, won't the handlebar and/or pedal hit first protecting the frame? 

These appear to be over cautionary reasons for not getting a carbon frame. Again, how many times do you plan to be smacking into car doors and haphazardly handling your bicycle?

I like the other poster's logic that you should go with a frameset from a company that has a good warranty. If and when there are issues, service and getting another frame quickly would be paramount to me.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> whats the biggest thing you notice with the 25c tires ?


The ride is just a lot smoother. 

Keep in mind I changed wheels at the same time and my old tires were well worn Bonty Race X-Lite 23c's.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

terbennett said:


> One major plus to the Madone 5.2 is that the fork is carbon with an aluminum steerer tube- a must have for a Clyde. Most other bike in that price range are running full carbon forks. That may sound like a negative for the Madone, but for a Clyde, that is a definite plus.


Except that the E2 fork is a full carbon fork, including the steerer.

Not that shoould make a difference because of rider weight.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a 2004 5900 Super Light and it has been great. I tip the scales at 200#.

I agree with the others that you may want to consider other wheels. The 2010's get away from the paired spokes, which is good. I would say to look for something with at least 28 spokes.


----------



## markdavid570 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm new here, but I'm definitely interested in this. I'm currently riding a Giant fitness/hybrid bike with an aluminum frame and carbon fork, but I'm planning to look at getting a road bike either this winter or upcoming spring. The Trek 2.3 is on my list of bikes to consider. Based on price, it's actually the only Trek on my list, but it's there nonetheless. I'm 6'5 and currently weigh around 265 lbs and the carbon seat stays make me nervous just because of accidentally hitting potholes and dips/cracks in the road. I ride on mostly smooth country roads in central PA, and while I certainly don't plan on having any accidents...well...that's why they're called accidents. Any thoughts?


----------



## tyler71385 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great point with the video, Kevin. I'm a how's it made kind of guy anyway.


----------



## Bruiser69 (Oct 19, 2011)

jsedlak said:


> I was 240 when I started riding my madone 5.2. It is almost a year later and now I am 210 and no problems yet.


+1 - started on my 2011 Madone 5.2 at 240lbs and now down to 210'ish and loving it. I have not had any trouble with the Bonty Race wheels as they remain straight and smooth. Just replaced the tires with conti 4000s 23's but after this post will try some 25's when they next come up on special. Love the bike, ultegra brakes are excellent also


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

I was 250lbs when I bought my 4.5 and put 4,000 miles on it with no problems.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Just to throw in my 2 cents- I'm 210 lbs and on my 3rd Madone. First a 5.0, then a 5.2, last Christmas everyone in the family pitched in and bought me a piece of my 6.9 SSL. I've loved them all- never had any issues with the bikes. Someone mentioned the Bontrager wheels- those I I've gone through a few already (keep in mind, the roads in Hawaii are horrible). I happen to get a good deal on the Bontrager XXX''s I bought for when I "started racing".... anyways, I haven't had any issues with them since I put them on last year, but I did put a 700 x 25 tire on the back to help with the impact. For what it's worth~ Good luck to ya.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm a Clyde and I started on my Madone 6 series when I was around 260. Never a problem including the full carbon steerer fork. My Bontrager RXLs have been some of my most reliable wheels as well. That said, a lot of this advice is dependent on how you ride. If you mash and thrash all the time the wheels will be more likely to fail, same for forks. I too came to the road via the mountain bike and one of the things you learn is that smooth roadie pedal stroke. It makes a difference. Whatever you decide I hope you enjoy the heck out of it.


----------

